# ? Finding Amateur Models to Shoot For First Time ?



## Authentic Southerner (Mar 3, 2015)

First I will begin by saying I am an advanced amateur photographer and I do not anticipate earning any real income from the experience.  I am however interested in learning more about photographing people.  I see page after page of photographs of obviously posed "model" photos on Flickr, et al.  Either there are hundreds of thousands of professional photographers or there are lots of amateurs shooting "models" and posting. (not to mention the nudes !  There seem to be thousands upon thousands of women posing for artistic nudes on this planet ?  When did this happen ??)  

fwiw I recall when I was a kid in the 70s, my dad had a Nikon something..a darkroom, developed and printed his own stuff... pretty good at it actually.... but I remember finding these grainy small newspapers (in his darkroom) that related to the "movement"..culture of the day...a real mishmash of drugs, photography, music, the scene in San Fran, swinging, you name it ... amateur art shots of nude models... Has the world really changed that much since then ?? lol.... It seems every where you turn there are artistic/tasteful nude shots of women..seems every woman on the planet is posing for nude shots !

So I am a typical married middle age white guy with nice cameras and I want to shoot people (clothed), preferably of course people who are interesting / attractive in appearance.  (For what it is worth, Wife is fine with this and knows of my idea) Where do I start ?  

Of course I am willing to give (unwatermarked) images to the poor guy/girl for his/her trouble.  

Beyond that how to go about this without appearing to be some creepy old guy with nefarious motives ?

Yes I know.. Shoot my wife.. I have but.... I think most can agree that in shooting someone we are very familiar with, it is nigh on impossible to approach the subject with fresh eyes and an open mind... 
my children... Yeah right... twin sons Senior in high school... lucky if I lay eyes on them for more than 5 minutes at a stretch much less get them to stand still for photos...  

Thoughts ? Suggestions ?  Ideas ?  or is this a fantasy that needs to be shelved before it is too late ?


----------



## KmH (Mar 3, 2015)

Model Mayhem.


----------



## Authentic Southerner (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks and yes I should have read other posts more carefully before asking the same question that so many others have before... Apologies for that ..


----------



## tirediron (Mar 3, 2015)

MM is a good resource, however the flak-factor is high, especially if you're not "established" in your area.  I would also consider joining a local camera club; they often have workshops on this sort of thing, as well as experienced members who will help you.  The danger with MM especially before you develop at least basic skills is that it's often the blind leading the blind...


----------



## bribrius (Mar 3, 2015)

bwahhhh... Tempting myself but have two concerns
where? i have no studio and don't want to pay for one
where? i would like to keep this segment of photography and those in it away from my house and kids.

Ran into the same problem being a gun dealer. Decided to opt out, my wife was freaking about about having so many different sorts of people around the family.

Really sucks though, it is tempting.......................Have people we know i can shoot, but that is different.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 3, 2015)

tirediron said:


> MM is a good resource, however the flak-factor is high, especially if you're not "established" in your area.  I would also consider joining a local camera club; they often have workshops on this sort of thing, as well as experienced members who will help you.  The danger with MM *especially before you develop at least basic skills is that it's often the blind leading the blind.*..


well and there is that too......... "how do you???????"  hell, i dunno....


----------



## Braineack (Mar 3, 2015)

I suggest approching strangers on the street and asking them if they want to pose nude for you.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 3, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I suggest approching strangers on the street and asking them if they want to pose nude for you.


Yeah. LOL
In all seriousness this question crosses my mind all the time. As well as how to separate photography aspects from personal life.  It was easier when i was younger and didn't have children, settled, maintain a standard or reputation. Nothing to worry about. I shot my share of underground sort and nudes. Quit that after having the first child. Now it is kind of stiffling, but i like to maintain that protective bubble around family. Certain aspects of photography, i wonder how people even separate it from their personal lives.  I had my share of drunk chicks banging on my door years ago. I censor hard what i post online too, since my name is on everything. Last thing i need is one of my wifes friends coming across photos i took and it being the new talk at church on sunday morning. It is a very, very, fine line.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 3, 2015)

What would you like to be doing in the next few years? Maybe it would be worth trying other types of photography to figure out what you'd really like to do. It doesn't seem like it would be worth learning portrait photography and buying the necessary equipment etc. unless you intend to do portraits in the future.

If you seriously want to learn portrait photography and find reliable models maybe try getting involved in photography in your community - community art centers, adult continuing ed., camera clubs, etc. If you're out making contacts you might find some good resources rather than relying on what you're finding online.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 3, 2015)

Craigslist. 
practice on your wife (or someone elses wife...or both... thats what I do) until  you have a reasonably decent and consistent technique. 

then throw up an ad on craigslist. there are TONS of people on Craigslist looking for free photographers. I mean, literally hundreds of ads from people looking for "trade for" shoots. people looking for free portrait photographers, event photographers, and even wedding photographers. all for _*free!*_
if you give them unmarked images, and you are not advertising with your business name, you dont have to worry about any reputation until  you are ready to put a watermark on them and post in your portfolio.


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 3, 2015)

You just need to have a lot of good looking friends


----------



## Forkie (Mar 3, 2015)

I would go down the Model Mayhem route, as KmH suggested but, as Tirediron said - the flake factor is high.  

The best way to reduce the risk of models not turning up is to have an idea and a plan for an image or series of images and how you will execute them on the day.  Then, when you put your casting up put what it is you want to do and maybe include some images that you have seen that have inspired your idea, that way the model will know exactly what he/she is in for and will be less likely to bail.

If you put an advert up asking for a model without any idea of what you're going to do, that's when models might flake.  Most of them are young guys and girls who are just starting out and may get uncomfortable at the last minute going to an unknown photographer not knowing anything about you or your work.


----------



## qleak (Mar 3, 2015)

A stylist or makeup artist friends could be very helpful.  I guess you wouldn't be asking this question if you had them.  How about your wife's stylist?


----------



## sashbar (Mar 3, 2015)

Shoot strangers on the street without their permission. This is way more cretively challenging


----------



## Designer (Mar 3, 2015)

Authentic Southerner said:


> Thoughts ? Suggestions ?  Ideas ?


Finding aspiring models is easy.  Finding experienced models who will trade for photographs AND is reliable might not be easy.  

I'm going to assume that you probably have more on the ball and have more of an investment in the process, so my suggestion is to study up on modeling poses, and obtain a good model release.  

I think it will most likely be up to you to lead the session, including everything.  The venue, the time of day, what to wear, how to pose, when to take breaks, how the photographs will be delivered and when.  Pretty much everything unless you luck out and find an experienced model.  

Think of it as teaching the model as much as learning it yourself.  

Yes, you will get your share of "no-shows", and some who just spent the last two days on a bender, but eventually you will find one who is presentable, teachable, and reliable.  That is the one you need to keep for future sessions.


----------

